# How to Find Local Training Partners?



## Volodya (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi there, I am studying the IKCA Kenpo online curriculum and need a training partner.  I just don't have time with work and three kids to commit to a dojo. Does anyone know of a portal where I might find martial artists in the Northern Virginia area who might want to get together and train? Doesn't have to be kenpo; in fact, would be interesting to practice with someone from another style. Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 3, 2018)

Facebook


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 3, 2018)

Local MMA gym.


----------



## jobo (Feb 4, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Local MMA gym.


this really, the easiest way to find ma, is to join a club, you dont have to attend regularly, in fact popping in to club once a month might be a good reality check on your progress. Make a few " friends"and,see if any one wants to meet up for a bit of practise


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 4, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Local MMA gym.


He said he can't comit to a dojo why would an Mma gym be any different


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> He said he can't comit to a dojo why would an Mma gym be any different


As a place to find someone willing to meet up to train. More likely (I'd expect) at an MMA gym than most TMA schools.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> As a place to find someone willing to meet up to train. More likely (I'd expect) at an MMA gym than most TMA schools.


Yeah well the guys been learning kenpo online probably not the best idea to jump in with an Mma guy when he's not even done partner work before let alone sparring.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah well the guys been learning kenpo online probably not the best idea to jump in with an Mma guy when he's not even done partner work before let alone sparring.


It would give him a chance to find out his limitations. MMA guys aren't necessarily going to eat him alive. If his training is only online, even a low-ranking Kempo partner isn't going to be much help unless they spend a lot of time working together (which he doesn't want to commit time to).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2018)

Volodya said:


> Hi there, I am studying the IKCA Kenpo online curriculum and need a training partner.  I just don't have time with work and three kids to commit to a dojo. Does anyone know of a portal where I might find martial artists in the Northern Virginia area who might want to get together and train? Doesn't have to be kenpo; in fact, would be interesting to practice with someone from another style. Thanks!


Honestly, getting to a dojo once a week will get you much further than you're likely to get working solely off online material. And your chances of finding a good training partner near your own level go up dramatically when you know people training at the same dojo.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 4, 2018)

hmmm go to FB and find ya a kenpoits from your city


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 4, 2018)

*How to Find Local Training Partners?*

You may try the following approaches.

1. Go to a MA school. watch their class. At the end of their class, walk to a student,
2. Go to a fitness gym. Pick up a body builder,
3. Go to a beach. Find someone who trains MA on the beach,
4. Knock on your next neighbor's door,
5. Talk to your father, mother, brother, sister, wife, girlfriend, ...
6. ...

and ask if that person likes to be your training partner.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Honestly, getting to a dojo once a week will get you much further than you're likely to get working solely off online material. And your chances of finding a good training partner near your own level go up dramatically when you know people training at the same dojo.


@Psilent Knight, what part of this were you disagreeing with?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> As a place to find someone willing to meet up to train. More likely (I'd expect) at an MMA gym than most TMA schools.


@Psilent Knight, did you have a problem with this one, too? Something specific, or just felt like dropping some non-comments in the thread?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Volodya said:


> Hi there, I am studying the IKCA Kenpo online curriculum and need a training partner.  I just don't have time with work and three kids to commit to a dojo. Does anyone know of a portal where I might find martial artists in the Northern Virginia area who might want to get together and train? Doesn't have to be kenpo; in fact, would be interesting to practice with someone from another style. Thanks!



For those who don't understand Volodya's wanting to primarily use an online resource to learn MA, it may be because of living in the Northern Virginia area.  Northern Virginia borders on Maryland and the District of Columbia (Washington DC).  I do as well (sorry Volodya, I have the same time constraints as you) and I work in DC.  My drive in the morning is 45 to 60 minutes on a good day.  In the afternoon, returning home, it is sometimes the same, but usually 15 to 30 minutes more.  And that is being able to use the express lane (3 or more people in the vehicle or whatever the time's monetary toll is) to avoid the heavy traffic in the main line.

Of course, it is the individual's decision to work and live here.  If you work in DC, the closer to DC you chose to live determines the cost of your domicile.  So you come to this area for the greater pay, only to discover that pay is eaten up by other costs.  And a lot of time goes to travel to and from work.  I work an 8 hour day, but you have to add another two hours for travel.  Ten hours.  Some people aren't so lucky, and must work more than a ten hour day, without extra pay, just to keep their job.

@Voloya I understand your dilemma but it is yours to work with.  And you have gotten some good advice to try.  Some of the advice will work better than other advice, and perhaps some not at all.  You just have to try.

I don't normally agree with online learning.  But I understand right now that is probably all you can do.  Have you looked for any Kenpo schools close to your home or work?  Does your work have a gym where you might find a practice partner?

Good luck.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 25, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> For those who don't understand Volodya's wanting to primarily use an online resource to learn MA, it may be because of living in the Northern Virginia area.  Northern Virginia borders on Maryland and the District of Columbia (Washington DC).  I do as well (sorry Volodya, I have the same time constraints as you) and I work in DC.  My drive in the morning is 45 to 60 minutes on a good day.  In the afternoon, returning home, it is sometimes the same, but usually 15 to 30 minutes more.  And that is being able to use the express lane (3 or more people in the vehicle or whatever the time's monetary toll is) to avoid the heavy traffic in the main line.
> 
> Of course, it is the individual's decision to work and live here.  If you work in DC, the closer to DC you chose to live determines the cost of your domicile.  So you come to this area for the greater pay, only to discover that pay is eaten up by other costs.  And a lot of time goes to travel to and from work.  I work an 8 hour day, but you have to add another two hours for travel.  Ten hours.  Some people aren't so lucky, and must work more than a ten hour day, without extra pay, just to keep their job.
> 
> ...


I'm quite familiar with the DC area - I've worked with clients up there quite a lot (I love a little Ethiopian restaurant in Arlington), and you're right. In a lot of ways, it's like finding a school in the greater NYC area. If it's more than a few miles away, it's almost a non-starter for regular attendance, depending upon other commitments.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 26, 2018)

About 20 years ago I was in-between dojos and I put an classified ad in the local free weekly looking for training/sparring partners. I suppose the modern equivalent would be Craigslist. I found a few guys to work with intermittently until I got back into a regular school.

Realistically, though, unless you are really lucky with this approach you are unlikely to find training partners who give you a more convenient training schedule than a regular school would.


----------

